# Changing the draw length on a martin?



## red44 (Apr 11, 2005)

I'm no Martin guru, but if you could find out what cam is on there now it might help. There must be some ID numbers/letters on it. Single cam or dual cam?


----------



## cowboybow (Mar 17, 2006)

*martin cam*

It is a dual cam and the only markings on the cam are 5X on a plastic piece on the cam and XZ on the cam itself.


----------



## bfisher (Nov 30, 2002)

I can't picture the bow, but don't know about a Prowler that has a draw length that long. Sounds from your description like it has Z-cams on it with an F5 module.

Has your friend drawn the bow yet and tried to anchor with it? Has the bow been measured to varify that the draw length is presently set at 32"? In any case, you can get modules to change it. You should be able to find them at any Martin dealer as a whole pack comes packaged with every bow.

Modules come marked F1 through F7, with F7 being the longest. What draw length they are for is totally dependent on which bow and cam configuration it's being used on. Each number you drop is equivalent to 1", so if your bow is indeed 32" and you want to go down to 28" then you need to drop 4 numbers. In other words an F1 module.

FYI,, these same modules are used on today's MPro and Dynacams so they are readily available.


----------

